# LEAD: Who's in Charge in Your State? Dept of Health? Etc?



## remodelandpaint (Dec 22, 2010)

In WI, our Dept of Health Services has statutes about our Lead Paint practices... like what we can use -plastic, the thickness, etc...

I'm looking for the same data in other states. please help! The more specific you can be, the better. 

Most of what I found for WI was in the Lead Class I took... they showed me a specific section of state statute, the chapter number, etc., was referenced at the top of the page..

Thanks thanks thanks


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

This might help.


----------

